# Pet Insurance



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

my pet insurance for our 7 yr old border collie is up for renewal at the end of this month. Currently insured thro Tesco I have been looking around and have been quoted by "Animal Friends Insurance" a figure a third that of the Tesco renewal quote.
On the basis that if it seems to good to be true it probably is - has anyone any experience of this company or could recommend them??

Cheers


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Pet insurance is a minefield these days. Be careful of going for something because it is cheap. There are different levels of insurance for pets ranging from whole life cover to 1 year cover. The problem with 1 year cover is, if your dog is ill say towards the end of the insurance year, the costs would be covered by the insurance until renewal, then cover would not continue for that illness and anything relating to the illness would then be excluded for ever. Our dogs insurance covers her for up to £6,000 per illness continuously, so the heart condition she now suffers has been covered for the last 2 years. The pills she takes cost over £130 for 56 days. Any issues relating to the problem will also be covered until the £6000 limit is reached.
Alternatively forget insurance altogether and save money into an account to pay for any problems. This isn't a bad idea, but bear in mind how expensive vet bills can be. Six years ago our dog tore a crusciate ligament and it cost over £2000 to correct. Two years ago she had several x-rays and the costs were well into the hundreds.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The top is Pet Plan but at 7 l dont think they would cover. As said it is a minefield and lower end are all a lot of the same. Not know anything about best friends 

Make sure there isnt just one pot of money you get 4000 as said wont take long to chew through it and then nada. As Jodi has sorry but not good news policy as can be over that pretty quickly

Make sure it is a for life policy your pet is covered for life it doesnt end at 10yrs old

They pay till the patient dies not just for a year for a problem... ie if your pooch ends up with diabetes it wont end after a year. 

What happens if you have several procedures done at once.. some insurance make each procedure a separate item and you pay excess for each one, instead of one to cover them all.

Will they cover specialist food renal/liver/diet/cancer/pancreatitis (although Chappie is good for pancreatitis and diabetes) etc 

Will they cover dental work 

Will they do pre-authorisation (a major op get pre-auth this means you know they will pay and vet will usually take direct from insurance not you)

Just some things to watch out for. 

I would get both policy's and put them side by side and go down them.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
I two boxers both just under nine years.
Pet plan for one and Direct Line for the other. Pet Plan are the best IMHO.
Also watch if you change the new company will not cover pre-existing conditions. That could result in a major loss of cover.
Cheers


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Asda insured my dog when she was nine years and eleven months. It is a Lifetime policy with cover for Europe.
I have been very pleased with their response to my claims. They have paid for twelve sessions of hydro-therapy, ongoing acupuncture, physiotherapy and chiropractor on top of usual vet fees.
So far I have claimed more than I have paid in and as she is 13 this year I expect that to be the ongoing situation.
When I only have one dog to insure I will change to Pet Plan as I understand they do not increase the premiums as the dog ages.
Asda have put my dog's premiums up to £46 per month. They are also unlikely to pull out of the pet insurance market unlike Halifax!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Patp
Pet Plan do increase the premium each year but by less than many others.
Still their cover is good and claim handling very good too.
I would not hesitate in recommending them.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Gordon pvt message sent.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

If you choose to take the gamble and go uninsured Please join the 'Dogs Trust' Membership is only a few pounds a year. It helps the charity and gives you liability insurance.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Personally I find pet insurance expensive. And most other insurances if it comes to that.
We have never had any expense other than routine jabs on any of our dogs in 38 years.

The minimum number of dogs at any time has been two. average four and currently six.


Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we're Tesco for our current 2 dogs and (touch wood) not had to use it

previously we had a Staffie insured through L&E and a bigger bunch of b*stids I've never had the displeasure of dealing with.

When he had a brain tumour they stalled from paying for his treatment of around £4k for nearly 12 months until we (I that is) threatened legal action against them.

L&E are a bunch of rogues, do not deal with them.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

My daughter had her 2 boxers (Duke & Gus) insured with Animal Friends and after claiming for eye treatment that ended up with Duke being referred to The Animal Health Trust at Newmarket for treatment has now cancelled the cover and had to threaten AF with reference to the Ombudsman before they would pay up.

Unless you get very heavy with them they insist on believing their "expert" (who has never seen the dog) rather than the Vet treating it. She ended up getting the AHT to write a letter pointing out that a minor bout of conjunctivitis years ago was not a pre-existing instance of a scratched lens and so had no bearing on a physical injury years later - they had tried to claim there was a "pre-existing condition". Even then they refused to pay the total bill.

The Vet who referred Duke to the AHT was "not surprised" that she had trouble getting them to pay out. She now intends to pay the equivalent of the 2 monthly premiums into something like an ISA and build up her own fund. She still hasn't got back anywhere near what she has paid in premiums over the years.

Her advice is avoid AF like the plague.

If you don't pay out you can charge low premiums..................

:roll:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

Watch AF policies as once the dogs reach 8 you have to pay a % of the rest of the bill as well as the excess, worth reading the small print.

My girls are with vetsmedicover £32 per dog but life cover upto £10,000 per year no frills, just that alternative treatments and public liabilty. Great if you dont go abroad or need advertising/rewards etc etc payments.

Check out www.vip4u.co.uk speak to Lisa and tell her exactly what cover & benefits you want, they do all the hard work for you and only recommend the best policies and they call you back!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

i think it is better to save the money

Shadow is insured, he is the first in a long line of GSD to be so

So far£720 pounds, not a penny claimed

and it looks like the next bill will be down to us   

Aldra


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Baron, our Blue Dane, has had one claim when he was 18 months old for an eye problem.
He is now getting on for a Dane at eight years old last March, but has thankfully not had any major problems, (no claims).
Our renewal premium this year is £75 a month (up from £46 pounds a month last year)..............Why??

Mel.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It's all about "risk". As they get older they are more at risk of needing a vet.
Just got Gypsy's renewal from Asda.
£69 per month - and we pay the first 10%! Mind you she is 13 this year!
Not sure what to do. I could go down to a yearly policy? At her age any serious/expensive disease is not going to go on for many years. My only trouble with that is the European cover is only for one month instead of twelve.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Eighteen months ago I took all of my dogs off insurance. I was putting money away monthly "Just in case".

I had a change of heart and found it impossible to get the same insurer to cover all four due mainly to their agedifferences and one of them is a different breed to the others.

It was just as well we went back onto insurance as I had to make a claim which was settled fairly quickly for about 50% of the actual cost of vet fee.

Insurance is about risk and you will find it much harder to insure an older dog or a pedigree dog than a younger or crossbred dog.

Many people say don't bother but when something goes wrong those £ signs fairly quickly ramp up. 

I wonder how caring they would then be if something went wrong with their pet if they couldn't afford the £'s.

Would the be put to sleep???? (The pet that is)


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I think it depends on the breed to a certain extent.

Like an earlier poster I have had 2 previous boxers who both had scratched eye lenses and had to go to specialist eye hospital in Solihull.

This is a common problem with boxers, their eyes ulcerate when scratched. 

I was insured with Pet Plan and the specialist hospital did direct claims because their reputation is so good and they do pay valid claims quickly.

When I got my third boxer I had no hesitation in getting the Pet Plan policy and thank goodness we did!

In week 3 of my new policy she collapsed and nearly died. She had somehow eaten something that poisoned her. 

The bill was over £1200 and as it was a new policy I was really worried they wouldn't pay.

After checking some details with the vet they paid out and so I would always go with Pet Plan. 

It will be 2 and a half years before I have paid my claim back in premiums.

I had quite a lot out of my previous policy as well.

I did shop around and after cutting out all the ones who didn't do insured for life, the ones left were not much cheaper anyway.

Lorna


----------



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

*pet insurance*

we are with tesco and to be honest they have been great both dogs have dry eye so are on medication for life, Holly has had operation on ulcer in her eye and now she has heart murmurs on medication rest of her life Tesco have been great never quibbled, Holly is six and a half and Bobby is four and a half £56 per month for both(at moment)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Just added this little nipper(Maisie) to our family and insured her with John Lewis


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are insured by Tesco since he was 8weeks old

The fees have gone up year on year on Direct Debit

We have just received this letter

........ when we recalculated your revised premium we made an error

the correct premium is £24.80 a month (not the£15.80 quoted)

Shadow is 4,we have never made a claim, does that amount sound about right??

The say the introductory discount has been erroneously applied for 3 years, their mistake

Aldra


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

aldra said:


> We are insured by Tesco since he was 8weeks old
> 
> The fees have gone up year on year on Direct Debit
> 
> ...


We have just insured with John Lewis who charge about £16 a month - John Lewis came out well in the which report!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Chloe is not insured. I just pay.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

HeatherChloe said:


> Chloe is not insured. I just pay.


Same here never had pet insurance in forty years, like Heather just pay up and it's never been as expensive as pet insurance in the long run.........fingers crossed.
Gary :wink:


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I have two Boxers.
Both insured. One via PetPlan and one DirectLine.
PetPlan comes on on top at almost every level IMO.
Last year alone the vet bills for one came to around £5,000.

If your pet keeps well that's fine but when illness comes the vet bills can be very high. In my book insurance is well worth it.
Cheers


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Jamsieboy said:


> I have two Boxers.
> Both insured. One via PetPlan and one DirectLine.
> PetPlan comes on on top at almost every level IMO.
> Last year alone the vet bills for one came to around £5,000.
> ...


If you can't afford the insurance and the vet fees what then?
I was born in a farming community so a dog is a dog not a human being.
Gary


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

greygit said:


> Jamsieboy said:
> 
> 
> > I have two Boxers.
> ...


To some it's companionship


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

richardjames said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Jamsieboy said:
> ...


Yes but there are a lot of dogs that need re-homing in rescue centres so a new "companion" is never too far away.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

and a responsibility freely taken

I'm sure there are many people who cant afford either the insurance or the vet fees

I donate to the RSPCA to help those people out at free consultations

and I guess in spite of the horror stories many pets never need a vet and remain healthy into old age

Aldra


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We just had a letter to-day for the Halifax pet ins.we have been with then for a number of years but this letter informs us they are stopping doing pet ins and when our year ends 1st Aug our pet ins will not be renewed.We will have a problem now as she is 12yrs old and some of the ins company`s don`t want to ins older dogs ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that that should be illegal, AlanVal and the insurance companies 

should have some responsibility to long standing customers

It leaves all of those with older pets who have paid their fees very vulnerable, and many have not needed to draw on the policy

Aldra


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Not sure what your point is Greygit?
I choose to insure and can afford the cost. I was simply staing the costs I could have incurred had I not insured.
Yes some folks cannot afford insurance or vet bills but for those that can I was recommending insurance.
Yes I suppose it is cheaper to shoot them but then .............
Dogs are dogs but to owners that care offer great companionship, loyalty and joy. I think I owe some loyalty and affection to my dogs in return.
Each to their own.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes so do we there will be an interesting e-mail heading their way.We think after paying this for years they can`t just say changed our minds not playing any more....


OH! just read the posts Do you think we should just shoot them when they get old and unwell then? poor farm dogs.!! ours is part of our family we love her and would do anything to see she is ok...


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Alanval
I think you are right to pursue with your insurers.
Pet insurance is different from most others in that trying to get a new insurer is very difficult. New insurers will not cover existing conditions!!
That basically means when an existing insurance company pulls the plug you are left totally high and dry. Not good enough. What they shoul do is stop taking new customers and cover existing clients until the pet dies or until the client terminates cover.
If you get no joy refer them to the insurance Ombudsman.
Best of luck


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

AlanVal said:


> Yes so do we there will be an interesting e-mail heading their way.We think after paying this for years they can`t just say changed our minds not playing any more....
> 
> OH! just read the posts Do you think we should just shoot them when they get old and unwell then? poor farm dogs.!! ours is part of our family we love her and would do anything to see she is ok...


Yes but unfortunately your vet knows that and, IMO, they will take advantage of it as well. I think it's very difficult to find a vet now who sees his/her main purpose in life is to help animals in need and not to swell their bank balances. :evil:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

greygit

we can only hope not

if so the whole thing is a b****y mess

Yes I am swearing on MHF

sometimes you need to

well I do  

Aldra

only Nuke to deal with 8O 8O 8O   

Aldra

so very contrite

no really :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

AlanVal said:


> We just had a letter to-day for the Halifax pet ins.we have been with then for a number of years but this letter informs us they are stopping doing pet ins and when our year ends 1st Aug our pet ins will not be renewed.We will have a problem now as she is 12yrs old and some of the ins company`s don`t want to ins older dogs ...


This article may be of interest to you:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...oyds-Halifax-start-pay-compensation--all.html

Regards

Lorna


----------

